# LS2 to LS7



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

hey i was just wondering ok so i'm sure you all no about the new mustang thats coming out with the new ls7 engine and i think the vette comes with that to. Well anyways i was just wondering what would need to be done to ls2 to change it into the ls7. And what kinda price tag id be looking at making this transformation.

(please be specific, im not as smart as you GM professionals here, So you might have to speak to me like im alittle slow.

Thanks, London


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Hate to break it to ya but the LS7 is a GM motor no mustang will come with a LS7 unless someone somehow fabricated and custom fit the LS7 in aftermarket. Also the LS7 and the LS2 are completely different engines there is no changing one to the other you would have to take your LS2 out and swap in an LS7. The LS7 is a completely different aluminum block and is a 7.0 liter different heads everything is different than the LS2 or LS1. You should do some research on the motors so that you can get a better understanding. Also if you search LS7 on the LS1 forum you will see that there is an GTO that they swapped out the LS2 with a brand new LS7 it really is not that difficult to put the LS7 in the GTO.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

London,
Be prepaired to dig deep, deep, deep into your pockets. Yer talkin engine change or swap (see link)...

http://www.crateenginedepot.com/store/LS7-Crate-Engine-Small-Block-19165058-P930C0.aspx

Next thought would be to upgrade the drive train and suspension components.... especially a wheel and tire package with a wider foot print on the rear that will transmit that power wealth to the ground where it will do some work for ya beyond dyno numbers...

OR you can achieve this by selecting a package at the following link

http://www.lingenfelter.com/2005GTO.htm

As for an LS7 Mustang.... that would be a blue oval pipe dream... back away from the hooka (lol) brother!


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

hahah i feel dumb i didnt mean mustang lol i meant the new camaro lol sorry about that. Oh and thanks for the info you see i thought it was a simple switch of a couple parts and bam there you have it but i guess thats not the case. Thank you guys both very much!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

If you could gain LS7 power simply by "switching a couple parts", shoot, we'd ALL be running "LS7's"!!!

It's never that simple...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Over 13 thousand just for the motor, then find somebody to put it in that you trust with your life, then drop about another 1500 into bulking up the transmission, and as others stated earlier, wider tires to keep you from killing yourself. Then there's the shop's labor for putting all that together... You'd be better off supercharging or turbocharging from a hp vs. $ point of view.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Ls7*

The owner of the shop I use is in the process of doing a swap right now. 04 GTO with 720 RWHP is out, in going is a highly prepped LS7. shooting for 1000RWHP. with turbos and god knows what else


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Jesus.... Well, I do know one thing.... That LS7 could be prepped by the ghost of Smokey Yunick, and blessed by the Pope, and it wouldn't churn 1,000RWHP without a power-adder, be it turbos, blower, or Nitrous... Sounds like a hell of a car coming together though...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

69bossnine said:


> Jesus.... Well, I do know one thing.... That LS7 could be prepped by the ghost of Smokey Yunick, and blessed by the Pope, and it wouldn't churn 1,000RWHP without a power-adder, be it turbos, blower, or Nitrous... Sounds like a hell of a car coming together though...


Dude, this is coming from the guy who got his GTO for free, can drive a GTO to victory over a Formula 1 car, and will always "know a guy" that has a car with more horsepower than the last post.

I know a guy who's putting a marine diesel in a Caprice. 6,000 shaft HP! had to install a 120 gallon fuel tank for decent cruising range.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Yo Wing, what the hell is that in avatar pic? If that's a dog that is one of the ugliest f'n ankle biters I have ever seen. If I woke up and saw something like that staring at me I'd probably scream like a b!tch and kick that sucker through the wall.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> I know a guy who's putting a marine diesel in a Caprice. 6,000 shaft HP! had to install a 120 gallon fuel tank for decent cruising range.


:rofl:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yo Wing, what the hell is that in avatar pic? If that's a dog that is one of the ugliest f'n ankle biters I have ever seen. If I woke up and saw something like that staring at me I'd probably scream like a b!tch and kick that sucker through the wall.


Nope, not a dog. The cat from hell.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Nope, not a dog. The cat from hell.


Oh my damn!  And I bet someone thinks it cute huh?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Oh my damn!  And I bet someone thinks it cute huh?


3 legs, partially shaved, glowing eyes.....the eyes.....oh yes the eyes!

It's disturbing. I love it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> I know a guy who's putting a marine diesel in a Caprice. 6,000 shaft HP! had to install a 120 gallon fuel tank for decent cruising range.


Hey now, word wasn't supposed to get out about my little project......

I've upgraded to a 7 cylinder stroker putting out 28k SHP but I'm gonna need a bigger fuel tank to get to Walmart!

(attached is a 4000 SHP cylinder liner for a fully ported 2 stroke marine diesel engine with a 900mm dia piston X 2860mm stroke, 120 gallon tank lasts about a 1/4 mile.... 7 cylinder engine at full speed and load consumes 1.8 bbls per mile.... Al Gore be clutchin his chest seein my black smoke blechin a$$ed monster rollin to the store)


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Hey now, word wasn't supposed to get out about my little project......
> 
> I've upgraded to a 7 cylinder stroker putting out 28k SHP but I'm gonna need a bigger fuel tank to get to Walmart!
> 
> (attached is a 4000 SHP cylinder liner for a fully ported 2 stroke marine diesel engine with a 900mm dia piston X 2860mm stroke, 120 gallon tank lasts about a 1/4 mile.... 7 cylinder engine at full speed and load consumes 1.8 bbls per mile.... Al Gore be clutchin his chest seein my black smoke blechin a$$ed monster rollin to the store)


must be something serious, he has two rolls of toilet paper in there with him. too bad i know all too much about how big that stuff can get


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Hey now, word wasn't supposed to get out about my little project......
> 
> I've upgraded to a 7 cylinder stroker putting out 28k SHP but I'm gonna need a bigger fuel tank to get to Walmart!
> 
> (attached is a 4000 SHP cylinder liner for a fully ported 2 stroke marine diesel engine with a 900mm dia piston X 2860mm stroke, 120 gallon tank lasts about a 1/4 mile.... 7 cylinder engine at full speed and load consumes 1.8 bbls per mile.... Al Gore be clutchin his chest seein my black smoke blechin a$$ed monster rollin to the store)


Fire in the hole? :cheers RED!!!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car*



Wing_Nut said:


> Dude, this is coming from the guy who got his GTO for free, can drive a GTO to victory over a Formula 1 car, and will always "know a guy" that has a car with more horsepower than the last post.
> 
> I know a guy who's putting a marine diesel in a Caprice. 6,000 shaft HP! had to install a 120 gallon fuel tank for decent cruising range.


Check their website, they still have the 04 GTO at 720 RWHP and street driven, once the car is redone that will be on there also


I just deleted their website, forgot that we can't add items and promoting non sponsers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Dyno*

.Here are some of his current items

2004 GTO

402 c.i. 6.6 liter Stroker Motor
Eagle Forged Rotation Assembly
STS Rear-mount 76mm GTS Garrett Turbo Charger
Front-Mount STS Intercooler
Coolingmist Methanol Injection System
AFR 225cc Heads
CompCams custom grind cam
SLP Mid-length Headers
Innovate LC-1 Wide-Band Oxygen Sensor
Innovate XD-1 Digital Wide-Band Air/Fuel Gauge
Computer Tuning with HPTuners Enhanced Interface
2-Bar Speed Density (No Mass AirFlow Sensor) Tuning.
Aeromotive Custom Fuel System.

Best E.T. 10.66 @ 130 MPH


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

koman said:


> must be something serious, he has two rolls of toilet paper in there with him. too bad i know all too much about how big that stuff can get


Yea, its a big ahhh sh*t when the wear down readings require a liner to be pulled and replaced.... a routine 12 hour job becomes 18, but those rolls aren't crapper paper. On the older engines the pistons are water cooled by a separate system from the block via 2 thin walled stand pipes bolted to the underside of the piston skirt that slide up and down with in a fixed supply/return pipe arrangement. Your looking at rags covering the fixed piping outlets to prevent contamination. 

The new biggest whale of an engine can be found on this link. They build the engine and dyno test it in the shop before total disassembly and transport for install reassembly in the ship.

http://people.bath.ac.uk/ccsshb/12cyl/


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Maximum power: 108,920 hp at 102 rpm 
Maximum torque: 5,608,312 lb/ft at 102rpm 
at 2300 tons with about 1 ton of framework i wonder what it would do the quarter in with 50 inch wheels. i guess the hardest thing would be keeping from smoking the tires after finding a tranny that would stay together or a clutch that wouldn't burn itself up slipping. i might have to use their dyno to dyno my goat once i do the upgrades...:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Ls2-LS7*

I was planning on putting a PW4000 Jet engine on my lawn mower. with 50,000 pounds of thrust, I should be able to cut through deep grass, some brush and all of everyone's BULL S--t .


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Jet engine*



LOWET said:


> I was planning on putting a PW4000 Jet engine on my lawn mower. with 50,000 pounds of thrust, I should be able to cut through deep grass, some brush and all of everyone's BULL S--t .



Now that's funny!!!hee hee


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I was planning on putting a PW4000 Jet engine on my lawn mower. with 50,000 pounds of thrust, I should be able to cut through deep grass, some brush and all of everyone's BULL S--t .


As far as gas turbines go.... I prefer the GE LM2500.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*ls7*



Red Bearded Goat said:


> As far as gas turbines go.... I prefer the GE LM2500.


I prefer F100's,, PW as never had a inflight engine failure and no plane has ever gone down due to a PRATT engine issue,,, GE can't say that , but they do make a good light bulb


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I prefer F100's,, PW as never had a inflight engine failure and no plane has ever gone down due to a PRATT engine issue,,, GE can't say that , but they do make a good light bulb


:rofl: P&W manufactures a great GT but in marine use they didn't stand up to the application requirements like the LM's.... which are the gas turbine of choice by the Navy in all high horsepower light vessel platforms for the past 20 years or so.

Unlike slow speed diesels, all GT's suck down go juice like a sailor out on liberty with a wallet full of personality!

I prefer any bulb that doesn't come from China.:lol:


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I've just gotta say.... You know you're at a cool forum when an inconspicuous thread regarding a Chevy small-block swap morphes to monster marine diesels and jet engines....


----------

